# build.prop



## adlx

Could anyone post the build.prop of the LG Revo 4g here?
I just need:

ro.product.manufacturer
ro.product.model

thanks in advance,
Adlx


----------



## adlx

found it:

ro.product.model=VS910 4G
ro.product.manufacturer=LGE


----------



## wes_s

Thanks for this I used these values on my xooms build.prop to fake box.net into giving me the 50GB promo for LG android devices.


----------



## chipis

So, that can put on any phone?


wes_s said:


> Thanks for this I used these values on my xooms build.prop to fake box.net into giving me the 50GB promo for LG android devices.


----------



## wes_s

You have to be rooted, but if it doesn't work, there is no harm in reinstalling the backup of your build prop that you make before editing.


----------

